# Feedermontage für den Rhein



## brandungsteufel (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

Wollte mal bei euch Anfragen was ihr für Montagen beim Feeder im Rhein verwendet. Möchte jetzt bald zum ersten mal zum Feedern an den Rhein und möchte auch was fangen 

Eher mit Boom oder Schlaufenmontage. Mit oder ohne Powergum?
Und wie lang wählt ihr das Vorfach (zwischen welche länge variiert ihr?)

Wie schwer sollte der Futterkorb in der Strömung sein?

Viele Fragen; hoffe auf passende Antworten.

MFG


----------



## sibirjak (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Ich angle mit 80-100gr Futterkorb und Schlaufenmontage. Vorfachlänge ist 1m bis 1,5m.


----------



## Daniel1986 (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Fische Auch Schlaufenmontage und 100g Futterkorb.
Powergum nehme ich nicht.
Vorteil der Schlaufenmontage ist finde ich, dass sie sich fast nie verhäddert wenn man sie richtig bindet. Habe die Montage von einem guten Hegefischer gezeigt bekommen und fische sie nun erfolgreich seit einem dreiviertel Jahr.
Auch ist der Materialaufwand geringer und günstiger ist sie auch, da die 2 Wirbel die ich benötige, viel weniger kosten als ein Boom.
Habe vorher ein halbes Jahr mit Boom gefischt und oft Verhädderungen gehabt.
Wer jetzt sagt, das ihm das Binden einer Montage zu aufwändig ist, dann wiederspreche ich. Man bindet die Montage in unter einer Minute. Die braucht man auch wenn man die Schnur durch den Boom fädelt, dann eine Gummiperle hinterher und noch der Knoten am Wirbel.
Vorfach nehme ich auch 1-1,5 Meter


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

:g Hi Brandungsteufel!

War auch noch nicht oft am Rhein feedern, kenne ich aber von anderen Flüssen. 
Im Rhein habe ich mit 80-100g Korb gefischt, Gummi war zwischen. Bei den starken Barben wohl eher ein Risikofaktor(dachte ich), hat aber alles gefunzt. Fische nie länger als 0,30cm Vorfach, eher kürzer. Ansichtssache!!! 
Habe mir dann auch mal den Spass gemacht und mit dieser Feedermontage  Käse am Haar gefischt, habe ich auch gefangen. Die Strömung spielt eine große Rolle und die Körbe bleiben meistens an der Steinpackung liegen, wenn zu viel Druck auf der Schnur ist, das kennst du ja bestimmt!!

Gugst du auch noch hier!!#h 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=41589


----------



## poeppy (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Angel auch mit Schlaufenmontage finde ist die beste Lösung.
Vorfachlänge eigentlich immer 0,25cm.( Wie schon gesagt Ansichtssache )


----------



## Daniel1986 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Das mit dem Vorfach ist so ne Sache. Im Teich fische ich auch eher kurz, damit der Köder nah am Korb und somit am Futter liegt. Nur wenn die Fische gegenüber dem Korb empfindlich sind, Fische ich im Teich länger.
Im Rhein, fische wenn ich dort bin in der nähe von Wiesbaden(Mainspitze,Rhein-Main-Mündung), fische ich immer mit langem Vorfach, da dann der Köder auf der Futterspur liegt, die sich mit der Strömung langsam(oder auch manchmal schnell) stromab ausbreitet. Halte das für logisch oder kann mich jemand eines Besseren belehren, bin immer für neues offen??


----------



## timdeluxe (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

120g Futterkorb, ca. 20 - 30cm Powergum (6 - 8 kg) + ca. 1m Vorfach ggfs. etwas kürzer. (Barbe)
Diese Montage ist für Raum Bonn/Koblenz ein "MUSS", da man sonst zu viele Fische verliert und lasse Barben sehr ungern mit Vorfächern rumschwimmen. Muss echt nicht sein!! Lieber etwas stärkere Montage!!!


----------



## merlinf2000 (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

MoinMoin zusammen, 


da dies nun der 25te Beitrag zu diversen Feedermontagen ist|wavey: , hatte ich mir gedacht, das man vielleicht mal alle Vorschläge zusammenfasst und ein komplettes PDF erstellt. Dann braucht man sich nicht immer wiederholen. 
Ich würde mich auch bereiterklären die Werke zusammenzutragen und dann zu versenden. 

Mein Vorschlag, ihr schickt mir das ganze zu oder postet es in diesen Thread und ich werde es dann zusammenfassen! Es wäre wahrscheinlich nicht zu verachten, wenn man die Montagen auch bildlich mal sehen könnte (Photo/ Zeichnung)

Was haltet ihr von dem Vorschlag?! 

CU
Fabian


----------



## Igor (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Hallo Jungs,

kann mir jemand erklähren wie eine Schlaufenmontage aussieht? Ganz nett wäre die Erklährung mit einer Skizze.
Danke schön im Voraus.


----------



## Seelachsfänger (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Moin,
ich fische ebenfalls mit der schlaufenmontage (wer wissen möchte wie die aussieht möge die suchfunktion bemühen...). was das futterkorbgewicht angeht denke ich, dass hier keine allgemeingültigen aussagen gemacht werden können, da die gegebenheiten am rhein doch zu unterschiedlich sind. ich hab beispielsweise im rheinstrom schon mit 180g gefischt genausogut aber auch schon mit 20g... 
aus meiner sicht ist ganz wichtig, dass der korb LANGSAM mit der strömung mitgezogen wird, d.h. ich werfe so ca. 20m stromaufwärts, schliesse den bügel und lasse den korb an mir vorbeitreiben und hohle ein, sobald sich der korb ca. 20m unterhalb von mir mir befindet (ich glaub, die technik hab ich hier schon mal irgendwo ausführlich beschrieben)...also, was ich eigentlich sagen will: ausprobieren.
vorfachlänge liegt so zw. 80cm und 120cm, je nachdem wie tief die fische gehakt sind


----------



## brandungsteufel (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Die Idee mit den Fotos ist gut, nur kennen ich das schon vom Brandungsangelnbereich da machen zu wenig mit.

Mich wundert nur das da beim Vorfach bei einigen 1,5 Meter steht. Dann aber wohl Schlaufenmontage + Hakenvorfach, oder? 

Was mich noch interessiert ist wie lang ist das Stück auf dem der Boom ist?Meine jetzt ohne Hakenvorfach.

@timdeluxe
Fischst du diese Montage?






@igor
z.B. so, da gibt es aber variationen


----------



## Seelachsfänger (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

@brandungsteufel:
die grosse schlaufe hat eine länge von ca 60cm, das eigentliche vorfach ist in der tat 80-120cm lang


----------



## angelwolli (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

@ merlin & Seelachsfänger -> 25. Posting bzw. Suchfunktion #6  #6  #6 

Nichts für Ungut - manche Sachen findet man halt nicht gleich, aber es nervt schon in zig Threads lesen zu "müssen " zumal ja extra ein Unterforum eingerichtet wurde!
Egal - die Montage mit dem Powergumm kenne ich noch nicht, wie sieht das denn mit der Vorfachbefestigung auf dem Gummi aus & ist die Dehnung durch die Dicke des Gummis so doll minimiert das ich auch eine Bißanzeige an der Feeder habe ?

Oder ist das eine halbe Selbsthakmontage |kopfkrat 

Vielleicht könnt ihr das ja auch im anderen Thread posten.

Zur Vorfachlänge:Ich fische auch unterschiedlich zwischen 50 - 1,20
25cm erscheint mir arg kurz. Ich mache die Länge immer vom Beisverhalten her abhängig: zuviele Aussteiger / Auschlitzer länger , bei ausgelutschten Maden / Fehlbissen kürzer

Gruß Wolli |wavey:


----------



## DerStipper (22. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Also mir sind die Power Gums zu teuer ich nehm immer meine Gummzugreste von meiner Stippe. Oder ich kauf direkt nen neuen Gummizug da kosten mich 10m 5€ oder so und das bei nem 16er Gummi ist schon billiger und ist genauso gut wie der Power Gum. Nur so als anregung


----------



## Angler505 (28. Februar 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

*Hallo,*
ich richte mich mit meiner Montage nach den Platzverhältnissen.
Wenn durch die Strömung das Futter in Richtung Ufer getragen wird dann fische die Seitenarmmontage ( Brandungsteufel - Abbildung 1 ) oder wenn es richtig auf Weite gehen soll, nur in diesem Fall fische eine kleinere Abwandlung um eine bessere Bisserkennung zu haben.
Hauptschnur - Gepflochten, Schlagnur zirka 2x Rutenlänge, 20cm GUM vor dem Korb.
Seitenarm auf der Schlagschur montiert. Hat den Vorteil auch vorsichtigere Bisse werden eher angezeigt.
Wenn ich im normalen Abstand und einen recht geraden Flussabschnitt stehe dann nehme ich gerne die Schlaufenmontage, dieses dann aber auch mit Schlagnur und gänzlich ohne GUM. Selbst die Agaffe oder Wirbel spare ich mir dort ich binde den Korb direkt in die Schlaufe.

Für den rollenden Korb ( Korbgewicht reicht nicht aus zum liegenbleiben ) fische ich den den Korb auf einem festen Seitenarm mit maximal 10cm Länge.

Meine Vorfachlängen varieren von 50cm bis 2,50m
Bei den Langen kommt dann je nach Beisverhalten noch leichtes Bleischrot zum Einsatz um das Vorfach in Grundnähe zu halten.

Für rollende Körbe nutze ich 30-70gr.
Für festliegende Montagen Körbe mit Gewichten von 70-250gr. Bleigewicht 
Ich verwende auch unterschiedliche Korbformate ( Drahtkörbe mit und ohne Stabilisatoren und dem Bleigewicht auf den Längsachse, sowie Körbe mit dem Bleigewicht eingegossen am Ende für die rollende Montage).

Bereich Koblenz bis Bonn 


mfg
Friedel


----------



## Seelachsfänger (4. März 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

@angler505: ein vorfach von 2,5m?? wie wirft man sowas denn aus? und sieht man da überhaupt noch bisse? nimms mir nicht übel, aber ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass sowas funktioniert.


----------



## sparkman (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Was haltet ihr von den shock abserbern?
Reicht das stück als ausgleich für die schlagschnur?


----------



## ulschi (17. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Bisher habe ich seit Jahren erfolgreich im Rhein mit folgender Montage gefischt: auf die Hauptschnur einen Karabinerwirbel frei laufend (an dem ich dann den Korb mit O-Ring einhänge), dann Gummiperle zum Stoppen, doppelter Schlaufenknoten an dem dann ein Karabinerwirbel fest an die Hauptschnur kommt. Und an diesem Karabinerwirbel hänge ich mein Vorfach ein. 

Im nächsten Jahr werde ich auch mal die Powergum-Montage ausprobieren, die in Fisch & Fang 12/2004 von Kai Chaluppa vorgestellt wurde. In Rute & Rolle Heft 01/2006 ab Seite 20 wird der Maggot-Klip vorgestellt. Das finde ich sehr interessant ... wird auch nächstes Jahr ausprobiert.


----------



## ulschi (18. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Noch eine Idee:

statt dem Maggot-Klip einen einfachen Haken nehmen, den mit den Maden voll bespicken.


----------



## Adrian* (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Ich fische eigentlich nur noch mit Feederrig's, entweder aus Powergum oder aus normale der Firma Spro die keine dehnung haben, aus was die sind weiss ich nicht...
Würde aber im Rhein zu den Powergum Rig's von Browning raten...
Vorfach wähle ich oft 80cm, Hakengröße maximal 8, nehm meist 10er... 
Futterkörbe wirste so um die 100 bis 120g brauchen....


----------



## Adrian* (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

@ulschi

Heisst das in deiner Signatur nicht,

"Beißen die Fische?"
"Nein die kann man Streicheln..."


----------



## ulschi (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

@Adrian,

dann ist der Witz kaputt.


----------



## sparkman (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Hi! hast du eine Annung wie man das Teil hier einsetzt?


----------



## Adrian* (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Ja...

Und zwar:
Knotest du einen Wirbel oder Connector einfach an deine Hauptschnur an,
und hängst den Feederrig oben mit der kleineren schlaufe in den Wirbel ein.
An den Goldenen Wirbel da kommt der Futterkorb...
Die Gummiperle in der mitte dieht als abstandshalter damit der Futterkorb sich nicht mit dem Vorfach verwickeln kann...
In die untere schlaufen kommt das Vorfach, du holst die schlaufe vom Vorfach wo sonst der Wirbel ran kommt und schiebst es durch die Rig Schlaufe und schiebst dann den Haken durch die schlaufe vom Vorfach....

Ich hoffe mal du hast das verstanden...???


----------



## sparkman (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Höhrt sich einfach an 
Welchem Zweck dient die rosa-Perle?
Die scheint in dieser Kostruktion absolut überflüssig zu sein.


----------



## tom66 (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

@Adrian

Ich fische die Feeder Rigs genau andersrum wie du. Die rosa Perle dient m.E. als Stopper für den Wirbel mit Futterkorb beim auswerfen. Die obere Gummiperle ist dazu da um das Spiel des Korbs auf dem Rig einzustellen, so dass er letztlich auch wie eine Selbsthakmontage gefischt werden kann. 

Man braucht nicht unbedingt einen Wirbel um dieses Rig einzuhängen, man kann auch eine Schlaufe in die Hauptschnur binden und es anschließend wie ein Vorfach einschlaufen.

Das Vorfach würde ich auch anders einschlaufen als du. Wenn du den Haken durch die Vorfachschlaufe ziehst schneidet sich die Schnur selbst. Es wäre daher besser die Vorfachschlaufe auf das Rig zu schieben und anschließend den Haken durch die Rigschlaufe zu führen. Aber das sind nur Feinheiten, die vielleicht ein paar Prozentpunkte bei der Tragkraft ausmachen.....  Fangen wirst du anders natürlich auch.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## sparkman (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Das macht Sinn.
Danke.
Werde ich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Adrian* (20. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

mmh, bei mir ist die Perle auf der anderen Seite...??

@tom

Ich mach immer gern en Wirbel dran, weil ich dann einfach die komplete montage aus & einhängen kann wenn ich die Rute aus & einpacke...
Kann man natürlich montieren wie man will, aber wenn ich die ander's rum mache, wie du es beschrieben hast wickelt sich das Vorfach immer um den Korb...
Aber das mit der Selbsthak montage ist ne echt gute idee #6
Könnte sich beim Nachtangeln bezahlt machen wenn man kein bock hat immer so aufzuspringen...


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

fische die montage schon lange und zwar genau wie von tom beschrieben. bin am überlegen ob ich den stopper nicht sogar festklebe, da er sich immer wieder hochdrückt. ist wie schon an anderer stelle erwähnt ein geniales rig zum kleinen preis.
grösster vorteil ist meines erachtens das schonen des ertsen stücks hauptschnur gegen beschädigung durch steine usw.

@adi: ja manchmal wickel sich das vorfach um den korb, löst sich aber bei zug (noch nie ne barbe mit verwicklung rausgeholt). ist dann einmal mehr selbsthak rig


----------



## ulschi (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

@ MainzGonsenheim,

wie lang ist dein Vorfach bei der Selbsthakmontage?


----------



## sparkman (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Danke für konstruktive Beiträge.
Eine Frage habe ich aber noch:
Braucht man eine Schlagschnur bei dem Rig oder kann man auf die verzichten?
(also ich habe eine multifile Schnur als Hauptschnur)


----------



## MainzGonsenheim (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

@ulschi: immer 80cm.

@spark: nee brauchst nicht, solange deine mono einiges aushält. ab 25er (stroft) fliegen nur noch dann die körbe (ab 140g) weg, wenn sie beschädigt ist . jetzt hab ich aber auch mal ne frage: fischste bei euch gezielt auf barben?


----------



## sparkman (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Feedermontage für den Rhein*

Habe ich vor. 
Ich habe auf dem Gebiet noch nicht so viel Erfahrung. Deswegen auch die Fragen zur Montage


----------

